# La Angostura - Ica



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Me recuerda en algo a Piura en la parte cerca al Country Club... casas grandes y desierto a sus anchas en los terrenos vacíos.


A mí me recuerda al Sol de la Molina jaja. Lindo lugar.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

sebvill said:


> Bonito.
> 
> Pero que manía ese señor de hacer sus urbanizaciones sin veredas (Casuarinas es igual). Que poco pensante.


Pues yo pienso igual, tener un retiro frontal amplio si me parece de muy buen gusto, obvio que con veredas al borde. Pero eso de no poner veredas me parece fatal, demasiado nuevo-rico, como si todos incluso los niños tuvieran auto. 

Osea si tu compañero de colegio vive a 2 cuadras y quieres ir a visitarlo tienes que ir en auto??? o si quieres salir a caminar con un vecino amigo de toda la vida para contarle algo personal, tienes que aguantarte al chofer??? siempre consideraré que más que un signo de estatus o buen gusto, la ausencia de veredas, es una muestra de lo aspiracional de la sociedad.
Además es incomodo, cuando mis papas estuvieron de vacaciones en Toronto mi abuela me enviaba con unos tíos jóvenes y sin hijos a su casa en Casuarinas y al comienzo bacan, pero cuando conseguí un affair para la temporada, era un problema vivía a 3 cuadras y cada que iba a su casa, terminaba saltando a algún jardín por falta de veredas y autos que iban a gran velocidad.

Finalmente agrego que creo que se vería a leguas mejor angostura si tuviera un retiro frontal más amplio y una vereda adoquinada al borde de la misma.aunque no quita que se vea super bonito un barrio con hartos arboles y jardines en medio del desierto, eso si lo veo super bien. no sè por que me viene a la mente Dubai.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Esta urba esta bonita ,, hace poco que conoci ica, sobre todo el hotel las Dunas y las dunas,, es un poco oscura de noche, y pasan un monton de avionetas en el dia por esta zona.. tengo fotos


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Desempolvo este thread, pues no sabía donde colocar estas fotos del dia d ayer.
Es una vista de La Angostura desde una de las dunas, no se puede ver toda la residencial pero deja ver la cant d árboles q hay en esta zona, un sitio con mucho potencial y bien particular en Ica.

Panorámicas 





































Una piscina en medio d la vegetación.










Unos condiminios sobre las dunas










Q buena vista tendrán










Lotizando las dunas, a lo q muchos vecinos se oponen, pues se perdería la vista d las dunas desde las casas.










Detrás de todo esto se observa todo un imponente desierto q no era tan inexpugnable como pensaba.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Esa zona se ve bien lleno de verde. Buenas fotos !


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buena zona.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Cuanta vegetación, ojalá y nunca desaparezca.


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Sin duda la mejor zona de ICA


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

k linda zona! tanto verdor en medio del desierto k impresionante"
por cierto la ultima foto veo unas mangueras?? para k sera??? para regar esos arboles??


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^es un sistema de riego por goteo 

Impresionante lugar La Angostura, definitivamente una de las mejores zonas de Ica, bastante verdor para ser un desierto ...


----------



## newman17 (May 12, 2009)

wau ,muy bien por ica.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Estas fotos de La Angostura también las pueden encontrar en la página 9 del tema _Ica:Muestra Urbana y fotos de caminantes_. Son fotos de finales del 2008.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Que prospera se ve Ica  las fotos están muy lindas y las casitas con techos ovalados le dan una identidad propia, saludos


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Se parece bastante a Sol de La Molina, sin veredas...le da un toque de distincion, pero debe ser incómodo...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

no se porque pero esas tardes en esa urba me recuerdan a Staff en Toquepala. Los que conocen toquepala me daran la razon..


----------



## Erickgr (May 26, 2008)

*---*

Es chevere la urb. han prohibido hacer mas condominios debido a que es una zona de baja densidad, se dice que no les daran agua a los que construyan condominios... como algunos amigos que tienen mas tiempo viviendo aqui que yo, dicen que lo de las veredas es porque esta diseñado para que la gente se movilice en vehiculos... aunque aveces es un poco cansado ir a la tienda de la vuelta.. jeje


----------

